# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Минкомсвязи подготовило список данных пользователей для передачи ФСБ

## CyberWriter

Министерство связи и массовых коммуникаций подготовило и представило на общественное обсуждение проект поправок в ряд законов, согласно которым распространители информации, внесенные в реестр Роскомнадзора, должны будут по запросу правоохранительных органов передавать личные данные пользователей спецслужбам. 

https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2017-08-14/23771

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> идентификатор пользователя, дату и время регистрации, фамилию, имя и отчество, псевдоним, дату рождения, IP-адрес, адрес, номер телефона, паспортные данные, список родственников, пересланные сообщения, передаваемые файлы, записи аудио- и видеозвонков, а также информацию о совершенных ими электронных платежах


И еще надо обязать распространителей информации "внедрить" в форму логина два крыжика: я не педофил и я не педер...ст. Если крыжики не поставлены - сразу сообщать оперативному дежурному о попытке посетителем утаить данные.

----------

